# Anyone B2M in Brisbane?



## piink_liily (May 17, 2009)

Hey girlies,

Just wondering... have any of you done a B2M in a Brisbane store? I am going to be doing some depotting and was wondering if any of them will reject empty e/s pots without pans?

Thanks


----------



## panda0410 (May 17, 2009)

They take them at Paddington so I cant see why Brisbane wouldnt


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 18, 2009)

they take them in Perth too!
I dont think the depotting nazi stuff has reached Australia yet


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

I know Myer Adelaide will B2M depotted e/s & blush.  I'd be screwed if they didnt!


----------



## piink_liily (May 19, 2009)

Thanks girls. I finally worked up the courage to depot my babies last night, did it without breaking any! Yay for me!


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

Yay piink_liily!  Welcome to depotting addiction


----------



## piink_liily (May 19, 2009)

^^^ Hehehe another makeup addiction.... just what I need!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_Thanks girls. I finally worked up the courage to depot my babies last night, did it without breaking any! Yay for me!_

 
YAY! I am DEFINITELY depotting all the stuff I get from Style Warriors! Its awesome to depot super ugly packaging


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 20, 2009)

Aww I likey the packaging!


----------



## piink_liily (May 20, 2009)

I like the animal print... just not the other weird designs. Would have been pretty if it was just the animal print.


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

I like the lippy packaging (leopard & zebra are me), but ew about the other packaging in menopausal brown


----------



## piink_liily (May 20, 2009)

^^^ Lol menopausal brown!!!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 22, 2009)

LOL I agree, i love the animal print though.
I really need to do some depotting I always forget my poor eyeshadows in pots.


----------



## piink_liily (May 31, 2009)

Ok so I finally got into the city today to B2M my empties. Myer Brisbane City wouldn't take them without the pans, but David Jones did


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 31, 2009)

Wow I can't believe someone didn't take them without pans!


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 10, 2009)

Ah huh! I decided to e-mail MAC Australia because it really bugged me that my counter is the only one that won't take depots lol. Anyway this was their response:

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. 

In response to your email yes you are able to return the eyshadows without the metal pans, we apologise for any confusion relating to this matter.

We trust the above addresses your concern. We hope that we have the opportunity to serve you in the near future. 

Again, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns. 

_____________________________________

So yeah... I guess next time I go to Myer to B2M I should just print off the e-mail in case they reject them again?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, I reckon in your email you should've named the specific people at your counter who refused to take the depots. Maybe it'd trickle down through the management levels and they'd actually be told what the correct rules are.. But totally print out the email and take it to them next time!


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can B2M the brush cleaner? Tia


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ Yeah you can. Anything plastic!


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks sambibabe


----------



## Bif (Jul 21, 2009)

How did I not know that there are TWO MACs in Brisbane City? HOW?! I guess it doesn't really matter, they should all have the same products. But still, I am becoming more of a MAC addict every day and was actually IN the City today (a rare occurrence), I would have loved to visit the DJs one as well the Myer one – is that crazy?


----------

